# Pain during intercourse and/or pain in general down below



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

My W switched ti a low oxalate diet based on reading stuff on this website and ALL of her pain / vulvodynia symptoms have disappeared.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just learned from my doctor that Having an issue with your pelvic wall can cause pain during intercourse (as well as other things) I am going to be going to physical therapy for it (yes, I know, I almost started laughing at that trying to figure out what that would entail  ) but its suppose to help. Its also something that is coming more and more to the attention of doctors and their are people who specialize in therapy for it.

Just as an add on for those looking for potential solutions to this irritating problem.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

LMAO

Yes - no popcorn.

And no pelvic pain. 




Chelle D said:


> I had to look up both of those words. Glad to see she got some relief.
> 
> Does she now have to stay away from the movie theater popcorn? What do you do when you go to the movies?


----------

